# Gingered Pork, Pineapple and Pepper Skewers/Weight watchers



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Gingered Pork, Pineapple and Pepper Skewers 


  POINTS® value |  5
Servings |  4
 Cubes of pork tenderloin are marinated in a soy-ginger marinade, skewered with juicy pineapple and sweet red pepper chunks and then grilled to perfection. Delicious!

Ingredients 

2 Tbsp low-sodium soy sauce 
1 tsp ginger root, freshly grated 
1/2 tsp minced garlic 
1 1/2 cup canned unsweetened pineapple chunks, or 16 fresh chunks 
8 oz lean pork tenderloin, cut into 16 chunks 
1 medium sweet red pepper(s), cut into 16 chunks 
1 serving cooking spray (5 one-second sprays per serving) 
3 cup cooked couscous 
1/4 cup scallion(s), sliced 

Instructions 

In a resealable food storage bag, combine soy sauce, ginger and garlic. Finely chop 2 pineapple chunks and add to bag. Add pork; seal bag and turn to coat. Refrigerate at least 30 minutes or up to 4 hours.


Preheat outdoor grill or broiler. If using broiler, line broiler pan rack with foil (for easy cleanup). Remove pork from marinade. (Discard marinade.) Alternately thread 2 pieces of pork, 2 pieces of pepper and 2 pieces of pineapple onto each of 8 (6 to 8-inch) wooden skewers; coat with cooking spray. (Make sure to soak skewers in water for at least 30 minutes to prevent burning.)


Grill or broil skewers, turning once, until pork is just barely pink in center, and pepper and pineapple are lightly charred and tender, about 6 to 8 minutes. Remove from heat. Combine couscous with scallions. Yields 2 skewers and about 3/4 cup of couscous per serving.


----------

